# Low amniotic fluid and reduced movements - only 15 weeks pregnant! :(



## Moolia

Hi ladies,

Can anyone help me? I posted in second trimester a couple of days ago about bleeding which I was worried about but since then I have been for a scan and told I have low amniotic fluid. I have no idea what the normal range is but my AFI is apparently 73. The sonographer said 'you do not have enough amniotic fluid around the baby' and she was very concerned because baby wasn't moving hardly at all. In fact, baby was upside down, curled in a ball but did occasionally move a limb. She was very negative and I said 'but the heart is beating normally isn't it?' to which she replied 'Yes but the baby isn't moving as much as it should be. I think something is wrong'. 

Obviously we are terrified and refused to go home until we could speak to a doctor. We had to wait on labour ward for almost 3 hours but in the end a dr who was much nicer came to see us. She examined my cervix and couldn't see any leaking fluid but she did say I have an ectropic (not sure of that's quite right) cervix, which can cause bleeding. Also my placenta is low, which the sonographer said could be the cause. 

Anyway, I feel I'm waffling a bit - just want to include everything - but the next step is that I have to have a scan in a week to monitor the fluid level and then if still low I'll have to have a specialist scan to see what is causing it. 

Anyone got any experience of any of this? I've read that the risk of miscarriage and still birth is higher if you have low levels in second trimester and it's more common in third trimester? 

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## Elijahs Mummy

I'm sorry you're having all this trouble. I don't have any advice for you but I'm surprised you're not kept for monitoring or something. I'm getting a sort of dismissive impression of your caretakers from what you've described. I hope all goes well for you :)


----------



## mrssunshine78

I had low fluid with one of my twins in my last pregnancy, it wasn't picked up until 20 weeks though, so hopefully your situation will be completely different to mine. Anyway my little boys kidneys didn't develop and so he was drinking the amniotic fluid but not passing it out, he also had lots of other problems all associated with a syndrome called VACTERL. We lost our little boy about 14 hours after he was born. 

Really hoping your situation is very different, I've heard lots of people have low fluid and it does increase. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mahas

We are prescribed coconut water for low amniotic fluid and it works wonders... Start drinking a glass of coconut water daily starting immediately... God willing it will help u tremendously...


----------



## Kirstiedenman

so sorry your going through this I don't have any experience with it at all but wanted to give you :hugs: and mahas that is great advice and amazing that it helps replenish fluid!!!


----------



## Mahas

Yeah, it's something I have used myself... All the best...


----------



## Mellybelle

Another lady on here had low amnio fluid and bleeding from about 14 weeks due to PPROM. Her little boy is a healthy 2 year old. Her name is Sequeena if you want to ask her any questions.


----------



## CountryMomma

I found out that I had low fluid at 17 weeks. My AFI was 7.1 and it should be above 10. I started drinking a crap ton of water for a week and my levels raised to 8.4 at 18 weeks. Still low but at least they rose. I would say take it super easy, possibly do some modified bed rest and drink all you can like a gallon a day. I am still very worried that my levels are still low but little girl moves like crazy so that is always reassuring. Make sure you get the answers you want out of your doctor. I told mine I wasn't happy with how she was handling my case and that I was changing clinics and I immediately got sent to a high risk doc for a level II ultrasound.


----------

